# Smallest possible filter coffee machine that has removable water tank?



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

hello!

Smallest possible filter coffee machine that has removable water tank?

thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

what size is your dolls house as I am sure I have seen some really small ones before?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Are you selling one - or asking for advice?


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

I am asking for advice?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

not much to go on. How small do you need it and why? why cant you use a French Press or Aeropress?


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

I don't like french press coffee, I like filter/drip coffee with metallic filter

plus it's a nightmare to clean an aeropress (but please don't argue with that, I am not considering it at all)

smallest possible (one of those single serve machines ideally)

I don't have much space in the office


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

from H-B


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stanic said:


> from H-B


You did not read the op, that does not have a removable water tank!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One cup moccamaster is fairly small.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> One cup moccamaster is fairly small.


That one looks great for the op's requirements

Edit: how do you remove the water tank?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/technivorm-one-cup-filter-coffee-machine-black.html?gclid=CjwKEAjwxurIBRDnt7P7rODiq0USJADwjt5DhfHw-cjmZU3kWGmfxqvHIysHUL3poS0ZzxI1WTP73xoC7mzw_wcB


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

or for just £30 https://www.tesco.com/direct/vonshef-one-cup-personal-filter-coffee-machine-with-420ml-travel-mug-lid/483-9561.prd?source=others

Will it work - yes ... is it as good as the Tecniform - No .......... Removable water tank - no, just fill the SS mug and empty it into the water reservoir

update £17 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VonShef-Personal-Filter-Coffee-Machine-Maker-with-420ml-Travel-Mug-Lid-/281943375909?hash=item41a5228025:g:8JgAAOSwZ8ZW2FO8


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm getting the distinct impression based on the responses to all the suggestions so far, on this thread and the "aromatic decaf" thread that what the OP actually wants is for someone to buy some preground for him, check that it's going to be nice enough, make him a coffee, bring it to his desk at regular intervals, wipe any cup ring or spillage, and then wash the cup up afterwards LOL! A narrower set of requirements and wider field of objections I've yet to see on here! Sorry just saying it how I see it!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I'm getting the distinct impression based on the responses to all the suggestions so far, on this thread and the "aromatic decaf" thread that what the OP actually wants is for someone to buy some preground for him, check that it's going to be nice enough, make him a coffee, bring it to his desk at regular intervals, wipe any cup ring or spillage, and then wash the cup up afterwards LOL! A narrower set of requirements and wider field of objections I've yet to see on here! Sorry just saying it how I see it!


I agree with Hotmetal. Plus I suspect that if the various others who have patiently answered the various and wide ranging/contradicting questions provided the OP with said coffee, there would be no thanks, given the absence of any recognition of the time that's been freely offered so far.

I've checked and it's definitely not 1st April so I think my coffee senses are telling me that I'm smelling strong notes of BS.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

More contradictions than a politician... Bet the OP doesn't stir his coffee as he might have to rinse the spoon.

Can't believe you guys are doing his googling. On the other hand I can, because you can't help being helpful. It's the forum spirit.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

coffeer said:


> hello!
> 
> Smallest possible filter coffee machine that has removable water tank?
> 
> thanks!


The Melitta Aromaboy.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

https://www.orendacoffee.com/

this looks to be a 'do everything for you' solution. I've heard very little about it though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> https://www.orendacoffee.com/
> 
> this looks to be a 'do everything for you' solution. I've heard very little about it though.


It's not yet demonstrated as functioning.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

MWJB said:


> It's not yet demonstrated as functioning.


I suspected that might be the case.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

if the op does sir his coffee, may I remind him not to stir too hard or he will bruise the water and affect the taste


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Maybe, just maybe... Go to a shop and get the minions to do it


----------

